# 14' Fishing boat w/18hp motor for sale



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I know it is not the right time of year to be selling a boat but I am in need of the money for Christmas time. My 14' fiberglass v-hull boat is a great fishing boat and I am selling it along with an 18 hp Johnson outboard motor. I am asking $1,200 for the boat. If you are interested and want pics text more or pm me.

BJ (801)867-2695


----------

